# Intel Wireless-AC 7265 refuses to connect to wifi



## puma99dk| (Oct 23, 2018)

I have a system with onboard Intel Wireless-AC 7265 in a MSI Z97I Gaming-AC board running Windows 10 Pro Build 1803 with Kaspersky Internet Security 2019 (Tried leaving this on and disabled it still the same thing) it refuses to connect to wireless that iphone, ipad, and other Windows 10 machines connect to just fine.

Getting the error message:






Have tried different Intel drivers and software but the moment the Intel driver is installed Windows 10 cannot discover any wireless networks at all not even hotspot made from any smartphone.

Tried drivers:
WiFi_20.80.0_PROSet64_Win10.exe (Driver and Software)
WiFi_20.80.0_Driver64_Win10.zip (Driver only)

together with version 18 and 17 does the same thing any the wireless doesn't have an error code in Windows 10 it all looks normal undet Device Manager --> Network Adapters.

Clean and uninstalled all Intel Bluetooth, Proset/wireless even though Device manager, deleted Device driver packages but no driver want to work only the Intel Wireless-AC 7265 that Microsoft has built into Windows 10 works so it can discover wireless networks.

Last tried to reset network in Windows 10 under Windows Settings --> Network and Internet --> Network reset --> Reset now it doesn't help, also tried disabling Microsoft Network Adapter Multiplexor Protocol and Microsoft LLDP Protocol Driver no change.


So a little help would be really nice if it's not just Microsoft's elf's who is a play here.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 23, 2018)

???So have you gone to device manager and uninstalled the NIC.  Then do immediate reboot and let Windows reinstall "new hardware".  Then re-enter SSID and password.

EDIT: OR (long road) remove card from system and reboot. Then reinstall and reboot.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 23, 2018)

Tried that too no luck.

The card is installed in the default case from MSI:


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 23, 2018)

In Properties for adapter... 1) Allow Windows to turn off to save power?  2) Turn off other adapters (wired ports) when this one in use?

Advanced tab settings for adapter:  roaming strength, preferred band, etc...

Anything in BIOS /UEFI?
Was this stock or upgrade? (inside MSI case)



puma99dk| said:


> but no driver want to work only the Intel Wireless-AC 7265 that Microsoft has built into Windows 10 works so it can discover wireless networks.



Are you saying it works with default Windows 1803 drivers? What are you trying to accomplish if it was working?


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 23, 2018)

It can see Wi-Fi with default Windows 10 drivers but cannot connect and installing Intel's driver then it didn't discover any Wi-Fi networks at all.

Gonna try safe mode tomorrow and see if it can then connect to a Wi-Fi and if not trying to update the driver and look in safe mode to see if it works.

If none of this work gonna try with disabled driver signature.


----------



## BadFrog (Oct 23, 2018)

I had that card on my laptop... I had to use the drivers from dell's website to get it working but it was broken for a good 2 months. There was a fight between Intel and MS on who broke the wifi like 2 years ago. I think MS updated something and it worked again. 

https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=pg4ym

Try this driver. This one worked for me.



puma99dk| said:


> It can see Wi-Fi with default Windows 10 drivers but cannot connect and installing Intel's driver then it didn't discover any Wi-Fi networks at all.
> 
> Gonna try safe mode tomorrow and see if it can then connect to a Wi-Fi and if not trying to update the driver and look in safe mode to see if it works.
> 
> If none of this work gonna try with disabled driver signature.



100% driver issue. Try different installers from various manufacturers.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 23, 2018)

Thank you @BadFrog  gonna try it tomorrow doesn't have access to the pc tomorrow.


----------



## BadFrog (Oct 24, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> Thank you @BadFrog  gonna try it tomorrow doesn't have access to the pc tomorrow.



Sorry, also please try the driver from the MSI website. 

Here's the direct link for it.

http://download.msi.com/dvr_exe/intel_wifi.zip

Or go to below link for the support page for the listed motherboard you provided in your first post.

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/Z97I-GAMING-AC#down-driver&Win10 64

Moreover, disable windows auto install of drivers. This page should help you if you don't know.

https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/disable-automatic-driver-downloads-on-windows-10

*I highly recommend trying the driver from MSI website. I can almost guarantee it will work for you *


----------



## Samuel Mendez Jr (Oct 24, 2018)

Try resetting the winsock it might be corrupt. Open command prompt with admin privileges. type "netsh winsock reset" then enter without qoutes. reboot, if that fails reset router. Even if other devices are working. Just speaking from experience. let me know if it works


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 24, 2018)

Another option is* upgrade Windows to 1809* and do the additional patch from here:  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/download-windows-10-th-rs.216164/
*EDIT:  Move all documents out of the "download folder" to a different location and backup all documents and anything you want to keep.*

My mom had troubles this summer on 1803 and the wireless card not connecting.  So a strong welcome to the advice by @BadFrog .


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 24, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> Another option is* upgrade Windows to 1809* and do the additional patch from here:  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/download-windows-10-th-rs.216164/
> *EDIT:  Move all documents out of the "download folder" to a different location and backup all documents and anything you want to keep.*
> My mom had troubles this summer on 1803 and the wireless card not connecting.  So a strong welcome to the advice by @BadFrog .



How can I did this when bit even with iPhone I can get the pc online only with cable¿


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 24, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> How can I did this when bit even with iPhone I can get the pc online only with cable¿



Hardwired Ethernet cable?  : So your saying you get internet service thru iphone as a hot spot?  Have you reset the iphone network to factory in settings (where you reset the entire iphone as a subsetting for network only reset?)  Then reenter your router settings from scratch.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 24, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> Hardwired Ethernet cable?  : So your saying you get internet service thru iphone as a hot spot?  Have you reset the iphone network to factory in settings (where you reset the entire iphone as a subsetting for network only reset?)  Then reenter your router settings from scratch.



It's talktalk router so nuth to reset sadly.

But I will try some more things later today


----------



## BadFrog (Oct 25, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> How can I did this when bit even with iPhone I can get the pc online only with cable¿



Download the update from a more reliable and faster internet connection and put it on a USB and bring it to your PC.

Was wondering if the driver worked? Have you tried yet?

I see more information about a talktalk router now. I quickly googled talktalk router and iphone problem and you're not alone. Can you give more information about the router? Model #? Have you tried resetting the router? Additionally, try changing the 2.4ghz and 5ghz ssid. when speed reading I thought I saw someone say that they are both on the same ssid but the 2.4 and 5. LMK how it goes!


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 25, 2018)

change the channel width to 20 Mhz on the 2.4 and 40 on the 5Ghz bands to test firstly... Also make sure "antenna diversity" is enabled and all "magic packet" options are enabled as well. If these work and then put back to 80Mhz or auto.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 25, 2018)

have you tried changing the WEP/WPA,WPA2 encryption protocol from AES-CCMP to TKIP on you router I used to have a phone that didn't like my routers implementation AES but worked perfectly fine when using TKIP

Phone was old AES implementation vs newer on the router and the router didn't like the older version so would not allow the phone to connect


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 26, 2018)

Ive had this problem with multiple intel adapters or issues with a reliable connection with my old HTPC systems. On both systems, intel 3165 and 7265, after disabling the Bluetooth no longer had the issues.


----------

